# Imput on Waterfowl Sightings in North Dakota.



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm writing an article on "Off The Beaten Path" waterfowl sightings in North Dakota. Shot or seen! Spring or Fall. If you wouldn't mind posting up any interesting sightings in your recent outdoors adventures. Especially looking for information on Cinnamon Teal, Barrows Goldeneye, Scotters, Oldsquaws, Red Breasted Merg's, Common Merg's, Ringneck Ducks, Whitefront Geese, any Sea ducks, hybrids or birds that you feel are uncommon in your area. Please give dates & any other info. I will pm you with further questions. THANKS


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I had a couple pm's about Black Ducks...Forgot about those. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Speaking of "off the beaten path" waterfowl! I shot a Green Winged Teal in a cornfield this past weekend. And, it wasn't a fly by either. A flock of 6 landed in my decoys just ahead of some Mallards. They had corn on the brain. Picked out a drake and shot. In all my years of field hunting I've shot Gadwalls, Wigeon, Pintails and of course Mallards...But never seen or heard of a Green Winger in the corn.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Not last week but the week before a buddy shot a drake GW Teal coming into snow goose dekes in corn as well. Think we had a couple lucky ducks running as there were mallards in the area.


----------



## ww_fish (Mar 10, 2005)

Shot this Ruddy Shelduck this fall on the second morning of duck season in central ND in Kidder County. We were hunting a barley field and it came in all alone right in to the decoys.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

So cool. That guy is a longgg way from home unless it came from a breeder. Keep em' coming, had lot's of PM's. Very helpful!
Thanks Oh, anybody seen or shot an Eurasian Wigeon in N.D.?


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

Two years ago we had a group of 10 to 15 cinnomon teal swoop the deocys staying out of gun range and we all knew there was something special about these ducks cause the sun was bouncing off of them and they were bright red and they were smaller birds. . . well they finally gave a close look and i guess we were all to antsy we missed them all but thats hunting and thats what keeps me going out the next time experiences like that. . . sorry i dont have a picture but ive scene them and i know there out there


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Shooting a Cinny in Nodak would be prettty special no doubt. More than likely wouldn't have been wall worthy. They take forever to feather out. I know guys who have shot them in February in Mexico and they still are dirty. I saw a flock of about 6 Barrows Goldeneyes right on I94 west of Bismarck in the springtime in that big slough that is now a lake, that is on both sides of the interstate with the dead trees. I'm sure some of you know which body of water I'm talking about. I stopped and had my good camera with me. Tried to get a pic, but I heard nothing but wings as they flew off. Could see the 1/2 moon patch on the head clear as day. Never forget it. Would love to learn more about the King Eider that was seen on Sak back in the day!


----------



## Mike J (Dec 12, 2011)

I've shot lots of green wings in cornfields. We always shoot them fairly late, usually mid to late November. We've shot them on many occasions usually shooting just a couple. Best shoots we've had on them was eight for four guys the day before thanksgiving. All were locked up while decoying. Fairly common occurrence in my opinion to shoot them in fields in ND. Much more rare for a blue wing. Did shoot one of those the day before thanksgiving one year as well coincidentally.

I love all the guys that claim to see rare ducks but miss! Like a flock of cinnamons, LMAO! I've had oodles of mottled ducks decoy early in the year but I've missed them all...I always end up shooting the eclipse drake mallard they're with. Hehehe


----------



## Mike J (Dec 12, 2011)

Also, ringbills are not uncommon in ND. Shot tons. Great bonus bird when you're hunting bills. They can be thick around DL at times.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I know I used to shoot Ringneck Ducks a lot 5, 6 years ago and I have not shot or seen one since! I do a lot of diver hunting as well around Devils Lake. I don't think they are very common, but maybe I'm in the wrong spot. I know they are thick in Minnesota right now. Just figured they shifted east, but I could be wrong. Ron Gilmore sent me a pm (thanks Ron!) that his group shot what they believe to be a common or Black Scotter. Since, they are known for strictly being a coastal bird more than any other Scotter, that is pretty cool. Hope you get those pic's Ron!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

We shot two ring bills this year in eastern ND, once of which was almost perfect.


----------

